# MacBook Air Protection ?



## nico2k44 (30 Mai 2009)

Salut 

Suite à l'acquisition de mon MacBook Air je recherche des moyens de le protéger,

J'hésite entre une coque plastique Speak et ne rien mettre en effet j'ai déjà acheter ce type de protection mes je trouve qu'une fois installé, la protection et très difficile à enlever.

Pourriez vous me donner vos avis ?

Concernant les protections de clavier j'hésite aussi en effet sur certaine machine le clavier sert pour le refroidissement ? 

Pourriez vous me donner vos avis ? et des modèles si vous en avez ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, 

Nicolas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

En voici chez MacWay.


----------



## pim (30 Mai 2009)

Effectivement, il me semble que le clavier est mis à contribution pour l'entrée d'air. Une protection de celui-ci se doit d'être temporaire à mon avis (je le protège contre la craie - prof... - avec une sorte de plastique ayant les formes des touches - j'ai oublié le nom et le fabricant).

Concernant la protection de l'ensemble, je te conseille une housse Second Skin, une des meilleures à mon avis est la housse Belkin


----------



## marc-book (30 Mai 2009)

ou plutôt celle ci


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Mai 2009)

marc-book a dit:


> ou plutôt celle ci


J'en ai acheté une pour mon MBA et je confirme l'excellente  qualité de cette housse.


----------



## johann50 (31 Mai 2009)

nico2k44 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Suite à l'acquisition de mon MacBook Air je recherche des moyens de le protéger,
> 
> ...



pour se qui est du clavier j ai obté tout simplement pour le clavier sans fils d apple .
les touches se patines vite 
ce petit clavier sans fil est extra .


----------



## steelstone (31 Mai 2009)

bonjour

j'ai la coque de protection à 30 de chez macway, le tout dans un sac bandoulière en toile.
effectivement la coque n'est pas faite pour être enlevée... et l'opération épaissie le mba, mais cela évite les et les coups malencontreux


----------



## Macfan07 (2 Juin 2009)

Bonjour bonjour,

Je cherche également une housse pour mon mac book air.. Je recherche quelque chose de coloré et original des suggestions?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Chez Be.Ez c'est assez coloré .


----------



## Amandine57 (2 Juin 2009)

Va voir par là.
Je les trouve vraiment sympas et originales. En plus elles protègent efficacement l'ordinateur.
:love:


----------



## Macfan07 (3 Juin 2009)

merci pour vos réponse, elles sont sympa effectivement 

En cherchant je suis tombé sur www.redmaloo.com je les trouve assez sympa aussi.


----------



## Amandine57 (3 Juin 2009)

C'est vrai qu'elles sont pas mal ! 
Très originales en tout cas.


----------



## regsam (7 Juillet 2009)

Je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Air et je suis allé acheter une housse d'une qualité exceptionnelle chez New Edge à Boulogne. Il s'agit de la CIVILIAN AIRMANILA MAC BOOK AIR ( http://www.newedge.fr/product.php?id_product=114 )
Je l'ai prise en jaune et elle ressemble à une véritable enveloppe qui sied comme un gant au MBA.
Le cuir est d'excellente qualité et la housse est faite à la main, matelassée à l'intérieur et le tout pour seulement 49 &#8364;.
Le site officiel ici : http://www.civilianlab.com/ ( aller dans "products" puis "Laptop cases" puis "Air manila".


----------

